# Blind side shells



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 2, 2011)

Well I am not sureIf I can do this are not. But I have been doing some studying on some of these new shells. I have a S&W waterfowler shot gun, I have 3 chokes. With steel shot, I shoot MOD, IC chokes. I use BB and #2's H/V winchester shells.  l was lookin for like better pattern out at 30 and 40 yds than what I was getting. well with a MOD choke at 30 and 40 yds the #2 1 3/8 blind side. Man that stuff is awesome. Less than 20 yds all the shot stays in a 20 inch circle and 30 and 40 in side a 29 1/2 inch circle. I also pattern a browning over and under.
I was so impressed I am  going to use  it this weekend.
Larry


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 2, 2011)

winchester makes some good stuff.  Only thing I was wondering about was the weight of the payload.  They claim that stacking em in there makes more room for more shot, but ain't 1 and 3/8 ounce of shot still just 1 and 3/8 ounce of shot?  Just a question.  Still would like to try em on some mallets.


----------



## Alan D. (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm wanting to try them out this year also. I used black clouds last year and loved them but I just dont like paying that much for shells. So this year I want to look into some cheeper options like kent silver steel.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 2, 2011)

mizzippi jb said:


> winchester makes some good stuff.  Only thing I was wondering about was the weight of the payload.  They claim that stacking em in there makes more room for more shot, but ain't 1 and 3/8 ounce of shot still just 1 and 3/8 ounce of shot?  Just a question.  Still would like to try em on some mallets.



I am going to try them on some geese tomorrow.
Larry


----------



## swampninja (Sep 2, 2011)

Good report Larry. I am always looking for an advantage. I shoot a kicks smoke light mod. choke and it is ported. Did you try it with a slick or ported choke. Is it even recommended in ported chokes? Just some questions any help will be appreciated. I know black cloud shoots a little tighter than most loads do you feel blindside performs the same?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 2, 2011)

The chokes we use were factory chokes that come with the gun, No fancy chokes. you might try shooting 10,20,30 yds with MOD choke and IC choke these shells in our test really  tighten our patterns up at 30 to 40 yds.
Larry


----------



## jwb72 (Sep 2, 2011)

mizzippi jb said:


> winchester makes some good stuff.  Only thing I was wondering about was the weight of the payload.  They claim that stacking em in there makes more room for more shot, but ain't 1 and 3/8 ounce of shot still just 1 and 3/8 ounce of shot?  Just a question.  Still would like to try em on some mallets.



I saw a thread, can't remember where now, where a guy tested the Blind Side. They performed well and when he cut one open he found that they weren't stack as advertised. They were just loose in there like normal shells are. But, his report was impressive even so.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 3, 2011)

jwb72 said:


> I saw a thread, can't remember where now, where a guy tested the Blind Side. They performed well and when he cut one open he found that they weren't stack as advertised. They were just loose in there like normal shells are. But, his report was impressive even so.



I saw the same one, But how they stack the Shot, I really dont care, The pattern is what I like. 30 and 40 yds is awesome and That was what I was lookin for. It was on Ga.Waterfowler.  It made me think so I did my own test.
Larry


----------



## jwb72 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yep, that's what matters. Let us know how they knock 'em down.


----------



## USMC0844 (Sep 3, 2011)

I patterned them last week against black clouds and I was very impressed with the Blind sides...... After seeing black clouds on paper I will not be using them again. Shot the blind sides today and it was a good day.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Sep 3, 2011)

This may have been answered on here, but are these shells safe or recommended from factory chokes? I like the sound of these, especially if you don't have to buy a special choke.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 3, 2011)

larry young jr said:


> well i am not sureif i can do this are not. But i have been doing some studying on some of these new shells. I have a s&w waterfowler shot gun, i have 3 chokes. With steel shot, i shoot mod, ic chokes. I use bb and #2's h/v winchester shells.  L was lookin for like better pattern out at 30 and 40 yds than what i was getting. Well with a mod choke at 30 and 40 yds the #2 1 3/8 blind side. Man that stuff is awesome. Less than 20 yds all the shot stays in a 20 inch circle and 30 and 40 in side a 29 1/2 inch circle. I also pattern a browning over and under.
> I was so impressed i am  going to use  it this weekend.
> Larry




there is a article in wildfowl  about the winchester blindside,what gun &chokes worked best...the hevi shot choke got best results.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 4, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> there is a article in wildfowl  about the winchester blindside,what gun &chokes worked best...the hevi shot choke got best results.



If the pattern was any tighter, I could use it for a turkey load.
They done make hevi chokes for a S&W Waterfowler.
Larry


----------



## USMC0844 (Sep 4, 2011)

Potlicker60 said:


> This may have been answered on here, but are these shells safe or recommended from factory chokes? I like the sound of these, especially if you don't have to buy a special choke.



Factory chokes and blind sides work fine. They do not recommend using ported chokes with these but I have been shooting them out of factory chokes with no issues noticed.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 4, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> If the pattern was any tighter, I could use it for a turkey load.
> They done make hevi chokes for a S&W Waterfowler.
> Larry




WELL I HAVE KILLED 2 TURKEYS WITH #4 HEVI-METALS..lol .the chokes made by hevi shot for waterfowl work ok. mid range and extended range combo pack is what they sent me last year to try i liked the mid range best myself


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## tpecho (Nov 30, 2011)

larry, i have a mossburg 835 with a kick high flyer full ckoke. I mostly shoot over decoys 30-40 yards. Im interested in the blindside shells. i want 3 inch but im unsure about what number shot to buy. any suggestions?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 1, 2011)

3 inch Blindside #2 1 3/8 will drop a goose dead. Now some guys have clamed to shoot out to 50 to 60 yds on ducks. To me 50 yds is skybusting. But that is me. Now I have use heavy shot #6 wingmaster and drop a goose at 60Yds. But that was a reach and it was testing out Heavy shot. Would I do it again No. It was a lucky shot and I new the lead I needed. I like IN YOUR FACE to 20yds. Now I have not try the 3" bb's. I have a box just havent had time to test them out or pattern.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 1, 2011)

tpecho said:


> larry, i have a mossburg 835 with a kick high flyer full ckoke. I mostly shoot over decoys 30-40 yards. Im interested in the blindside shells. i want 3 inch but im unsure about what number shot to buy. any suggestions?



tpecho,

As of now, the blind side shells only come in #2s and BB for 3 and 3.5 inch shells.

Like Larry said, 3in. #2s will kill a lesser deader than dead and destroy a decoying duck. Pattern your gun though because all barrels/choke combos will be different.


----------



## jccarr01 (Dec 8, 2011)

I went to Arkansas for the first split and mostly shot the Blind Sides out of kicks high flyer, both mod and full. Shooting 3.5's. They absolutely crushed them. Keep in mind I was in a rice field in a pit. So most of the shots were on out there, not many decoying. I ran out one morning and had to shoot xperts. Started getting lots of cripples. Needless to say I went back and got some more Blind Sides for the next morning.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 8, 2011)

Picked up a box to try out. Have any of y'all shot it through a regular IC or MOD choke? Didn't know if the wad would cause any issues


----------



## Tommy12 (Dec 8, 2011)

Larry, I used 3 1/2 #2 on divers today and absolutely pumbled them. I have never shot a diver that just folded up, until today. I love these shells!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 8, 2011)

nhancedsvt said:


> Picked up a box to try out. Have any of y'all shot it through a regular IC or MOD choke? Didn't know if the wad would cause any issues



Dont worry about the wad. Less 20 yds ic, mod out to 40yds.
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 8, 2011)

Tommy12 said:


> Larry, I used 3 1/2 #2 on divers today and absolutely pumbled them. I have never shot a diver that just folded up, until today. I love these shells!



Try 3inch and save your shoulder. 3 inch will kill them death too.


----------



## Tommy12 (Dec 9, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Try 3inch and save your shoulder. 3 inch will kill them death too.



I was torn between 3 and 3 1/2 because of the recoil difference, but after shooting the 3 1/2, it really didn't kick that bad. Isn't 3 inch shells faster though? Also how much more shot does the 3 1/2 have than the 3?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 9, 2011)

Tommy12 said:


> I was torn between 3 and 3 1/2 because of the recoil difference, but after shooting the 3 1/2, it really didn't kick that bad. Isn't 3 inch shells faster though? Also how much more shot does the 3 1/2 have than the 3?



Not sure


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 9, 2011)

*Thanks Larry*



Larry Young Jr said:


> Well I am not sureIf I can do this are not. But I have been doing some studying on some of these new shells. I have a S&W waterfowler shot gun, I have 3 chokes. With steel shot, I shoot MOD, IC chokes. I use BB and #2's H/V winchester shells.  l was lookin for like better pattern out at 30 and 40 yds than what I was getting. well with a MOD choke at 30 and 40 yds the #2 1 3/8 blind side. Man that stuff is awesome. Less than 20 yds all the shot stays in a 20 inch circle and 30 and 40 in side a 29 1/2 inch circle. I also pattern a browning over and under.
> I was so impressed I am  going to use  it this weekend.
> Larry


Great info.


----------

